# expired fm3



## Ragzamoto (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi I am new to this site, I know there are threads on this subject but I have a new twist to the expired fm3 situation and I could use some help . 
My wife and I bought a home intending to live in Mexico we obtained our FM3 and moved somethings and brought a small pickup in on the FM3 . As things worked out we had to be in the States longer than we had hoped before we retired and the FM3 expired it has now its been several years 2009 to be precise we have traveled in an out with no problem and we have driven down on occasion . The situation is the FM3 has expired and obviously the truck is now illegal in the country and we are all sideways with the whole thing....What are the options . I relize the FM3 has become another type of document for the intention that the FM3 was to do but there it all gets very confusing as we are near Washington Dc would it be wise to throw our selves on the mercy of the consulate or start over then run to the border and get the truck out and re enter fresh.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your truck is definitely illegal and you cannot get a new Importada Temporal until you take it to the border and have the old one removed by Banjercito, not you, and obtain a receipt. To do that, you will need a 5 day Retorno Seguro to drive it to the border without risking confiscation.
If you have entered Mexico on an FMM tourist permit, you have violated INM rules and definitely cancelled your old visa; now expired. That might entail some fines when, and if, you apply for a current residence visa, which you must do at the Mexican consulate nearest your home in the USA. If you have renewed your passports since you created this mess, you might get away with just applying and not mentioning your history. At least one family member must meet the new financial requirements, but the others could enter as tourists. Once the long process of finalizing your residence visa is completed, the other family members may apply for the same status. You will have to apply for Residente Temporal, in order to drive the truck out. Residente Permanente cannot drive a foreign plated vehicle. Do not do this until you are prepared to remain in Mexico until the card is issued. It can take several weeks or several months; no way to tell.
Good luck.


----------



## Ragzamoto (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Rvgringo, I wanted a concise response and It was getting pretty confusing and like every thin in Mexico every place I check I get different answers your sounds right. I am guilty . For sure but mexico bakes it difficult to follow the regs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ragzamoto said:


> Thanks Rvgringo, I wanted a concise response and It was getting pretty confusing and like every thin in Mexico every place I check I get different answers your sounds right. I am guilty . For sure but mexico bakes it difficult to follow the regs.


But you were out of the country for 4 years! Isn't that really the cause of your problems, not the Mexican government regulations?


----------



## Ragzamoto (Dec 4, 2013)

*fm3*

Enjoy Mexico ! I will visit.


----------

